# business shirts/uniform



## [email protected]

Hi,

I'm looking for a shirt and a couple of tshirts and a fleese etc with my logo on them, anyone recommend a local business that would do this?

Thanks.


----------



## Radish293

Vista print have a range of clothing. Worth a look


----------



## NornIron

I get all our gear from The Signature Works in Bangor... not the cheapest, but first class service and local :thumb:


----------



## dreamtheater

Try Workwear in Mallusk


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks I found a place up the road in cookstown, I tried the crowd in Bangor called twice and emailed still waiting to hear back nearly two weeks later. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbo555

[email protected] said:


> Thanks I found a place up the road in cookstown, I tried the crowd in Bangor called twice and emailed still waiting to hear back nearly two weeks later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Embroiderus Mark by any chance? I've used them for my stuff, great service


----------



## [email protected]

gibbo555 said:


> Embroiderus Mark by any chance? I've used them for my stuff, great service


No idea, but they are up the town turn right at the church and they are on the left.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

